# {~BaCk On TrAcK~}



## kenwood (Nov 5, 2005)

last week starting monday i started doing hiit cardio for 12-14min.
i'm trying to add atleast 5-10lbs one each exercises each workout this is what i've gotten so far(i'm only posting 2 of my workouts so far)

10-28-05~back,biceps 
back:deadlifts 4x12,8,6,4 w/110lbs-160lbs-180lbs and 200lbs
bentover rows 4x12,8,6,4 w/50lbs-60lbs-90lbs-100lbs
one-arm rows 3x12,8,6 w/20lbs-40lbs-60lbs
Biceps:ez bar curls  3x12,8,6 w/40lbs-50lbs-70lbs
wg curls 3x12,8,6 w/40lbs-50lbs-60lbs
cg curls 1x12 w/50lbs (that was kinda stupid the cg&wg curls)
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kenwood (Nov 5, 2005)

11-04-05~back and biceps
back~deadlifts 4x12-8-6-4 w/100lbs~170lbs/190lbs/205lbs

bentover rows 4x12-8-6-4 w/55lbs~70lbs~100lbs~105lbs

one-arm row 3x12-8-6 w/30lbs~50lbs~70lbs

BIceps~ez bar curls 3x12-8-4 w/50lbs~60lbs~75lbs

preacher curls w/db 3x12-8-6 w/10lbs~20lbs~25lbs

hammer curls 2x12-8 w/50lbs~60lbs

you can tell i added more weight on each exercise, i'm goin to do it on all of my workouts and not just back and bi's..next week i'm goin to add 5-10lbs more on


----------



## kenwood (Nov 5, 2005)

today 11-5-05
i did 10min. of low volume cardio then 12min. of hiit cardio :~}


----------



## LAM (Nov 5, 2005)

what type of stretching routine do you follow ?


----------



## kenwood (Nov 5, 2005)

i do these below:
overhead stretches dunno what their called...i prolly dunno what any r called.
where you bend over and touch your toes(no not in a gay way either lol).
figure 4's...i dunno if you have heard of them.
and where your standing an you cross you legs like right over left and you bend over and touch your toes then do left over right.
and where your standing and you bring your leg up behind u and you hold it their and the repeat the same for the other leg.
and for my chest i put one arm straight out to my side and have my palm against something and then i twist the oppisite direction and then i switch and do the same for the other side.
for bi's i put my arms straight out in front of me and palms facing up and then you bend your palms down.
arm leans.
.....and a few more


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

kenwood said:
			
		

> 11-04-05~back and biceps
> back~deadlifts 4x12-8-6-4 w/100lbs~170lbs/190lbs/205lbs
> 
> bentover rows 4x12-8-6-4 w/55lbs~70lbs~100lbs~105lbs
> ...



Drop one of the bicep exercises and replace it with pull ups


----------



## kenwood (Nov 6, 2005)

today 11-6-05
no lifting~~~thatnks foreman...i'll drop hammer curls


----------

